# Female cockatiel with a large abdomen



## yashlier (Nov 21, 2010)

My cockatiel looks pregnant, her abdomen is extended and it's almost in an egg shape, so one can assume there is an egg developing but should it be this noticeable or is she egg bound? She is eating, drinking, perching, pooping, and she looks fine. No ruffled feathers or a general sick look. Should I rush her to the vet or am i over reacting?



P.S. I wasn't sure if I should post this here or in breeding


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

My breeding hens while laying the clutch always look like they are carrying an egg, if the egg doesnt come in the next couple of days i would take her to the vet, cause if shes got one it could be stuck, and egg binding is very serious, usually after a few hours of straining can kill a hen, so if she's been like this for more than a day, she's probably not egg bound its probably just not ready to come out or stuck and will need to be removed.


----------



## yashlier (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the fast reply 
ok I guess I'll give until Monday and see what happens, hopefully nothing goes wrong because none of the Emergency Vets in my area see cockatiels


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

How long has she looked like she's carrying an egg, also if your worried about it try providing a warm (not ice cold) bath for her to soak in, it sometimes helps, hope you the best.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you give a little more info on what is going on. 

Such as: 

1...has the hen ever layed before, and if so were the eggs normal with good dense shells. 

2...How long has the hen been setup?

3...How long has the abdomen looked big?

4...Do you know her *exact weight* when you set her up? When an egg is developing in the oviduct the hen will gain *5-6 grams* of weight MAX, prior to laying the egg. Therefore it is good to know the hens weight prior to setting up. If there is 10-30 grams in weight gain and no egg this is a good indication that something is negatively going on inside.


----------



## yashlier (Nov 21, 2010)

srtiels said:


> Can you give a little more info on what is going on.
> 
> Such as:
> 
> ...



I have only had her for 4 months and her previous owners never said anything about eggs but I never asked 

She isn't set up I never wanted to breed I wasn't sure if it would be ok to breed her since I didn't know if she had been bred before and she is 5 years old 

I just noticed it yesterday

I never thought to weigh her 

She is in a cage with two males but the three of them have been together for 2+ years. I'm going to contact her old owner and ask them if she has ever laid eggs before.


----------



## yashlier (Nov 21, 2010)

I just herd back from her old owner and she has never layed eggs before


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

is she still acting like herself, have you added calcium to her water, and given her a dish with warm water she can bathe in. all these things will help her and if she hasnt passed that egg by sunday night you need to be knocking on that vets door monday morning, if her behaviour changes get her to the vet asap.


----------



## yashlier (Nov 21, 2010)

She is still acting normal and it seems like the lump has moved down a little, 
I have given her everything now that she needs a warm bath, nest box and I crushed up a some of a cuddle bone to put in the water because I can't find calcium powder or drops at any of the pet stores around here 

If she doesn't lay an egg by Sunday night should I put her in a heated tank until I can get her to the vet Monday morning even if she is still acting fine?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

no, the heated tank should be used if she changes in behaviour, and you cant get her to the vet that day. But hopefully it will be unessisary and she will pass the egg like a pro.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I never thought to weigh her 

She is in a cage with two males but the three of them have been together for 2+ years. I'm going to contact her old owner and ask them if she has ever laid eggs before*.
----------------------------------------------------------------
If you have a scales weigh her *every day* til you can get to the vet. If there is any weight gain per day you have a problem going on inside of her.

Even though not setup she is in with the males and if they are all acting hormonal (alot of signing from the males recently) that could stimulate her to ovulate, and with no nesting area a developing yolk can get diverted into the abdomen instead of the oviduct and cause peritonitis.

I would handle her carefully while you see the swollen abdomen, and get her to the vet as soon as you can to have her looked at. A hen can act totally normal with peritonitis and if the matter in the body becomes infected with bacteria and it gets into the bloodstream and she can be fine one minute and dead the next.


----------



## yashlier (Nov 21, 2010)

When I woke up Monday morning she layed an egg so my fingers are crossed if there are any more she will be fine  Thank you everyone for your advice


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

That's good news  Thanks for the update.


----------

